# Pluto in Scorpio generation (those born between 1984-1995)



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

If you were born between 1984 through 1995 or have a child born between these years or simply know someone that was born during this period, then you will find this article most fascinating.

People born during this time frame were born with Pluto in Scorpio. They are generally old souls who will go through the "Dark Night of the Soul" at a young age. While this may be devastating to watch as a parent or relative, your child will successfully emerge from this and will be the generation who leads us into a new era of consciousness and will work in the best interests of humanity.

Right now, we are all experiencing Pluto in Capricorn (from 2008 through 2023) which means that we will see many things collapse, such as money, religion and government, but these change will present an opportunity for everything to be rebuilt in humanity's best interests.

Pluto is known as the "Destroyer" and will relentlessly throw challenges into your face until you learn why specific things seem to continuously happen to you (and all of us). Right on schedule in 2008, when Pluto entered Capricorn, we saw a massive banking collapse. Since 2008, we have seen the Roman Catholic Church get exposed to numerous pedophilia ands trafficking allegations. World governments have become overly tyrannical and in many countries around the world, there are revolutions.

The last time Pluto was in Capricorn was during the American and French Revolutions, so it's not at all surprising that revolutions are happening right now.

Inevitably, we may end up taking a step backwards before we take a quantum leap forward and in a short period of time, we will look back at these days and they will seem as primitive as the "Stone Age".

It is quite possible that by the time Pluto Leaves Capricorn in 2023, we will see amazing advancements in technology, including free energy systems and being able to teleport yourself anywhere in the world.

With the Pluto in Scorpio generation, they will be the ones who develop and/or perfect these technologies.

Many parents, and especially grandparents, of the Pluto in Scorpio generation will have a hard time understanding what their children or grandchildren are going through. I was born with Pluto in Virgo and have a teenage daughter who is in this group. As parents, we never want to see our children fall but this is part of the "Dark Night of the Soul" that they will experience at a young age. In the end, it's a blessing but when it's happening, it's not very pleasant for the child or the parent(s).

Some parents and adults may construe those born under Pluto in Scorpio as being stubborn, which may be true to some extent, but those born under this alignment are learning how to solve problems on their own at an early age while thinking of creative solutions to that which is already broken.

Many will view this group as being unawakened due to the amount of time they spend texting or playing video games but it will be this group who leads us into our next stage of spiritual evolution. Eventually, something will just "click" within them, as if specific strands of "junk DNA" were activated.

Many of their parents were born with Pluto in Virgo, so it's possible that both the parent(s) and child(ren) will experience the "Dark Night of the Soul" around the same time frame.

By the time that the Pluto in Scorpio group gets into their teens, they've begun to see the world that their parents and grandparents have created, filled with chemtrails, GMO's, fluoridated water and numerous vaccines. If this happened to any other generational group, then could you see how potentially disturbing it might be to those born with Pluto in Scorpio?

If you were born with Pluto in Scorpio, then you are probably going to be doing a lot of soul searching. You may ask yourself, "What is my purpose here?" at a much younger age than your parents or grandparents. Deep inside, you know you have a large role during this incarnation, but you are less likely to ask for guidance or help as you prefer to work things out on your own.

Phil Brown of Astro Future Trends stated, "Today's Pluto in Scorpio generation can be quite off-putting to many older adults. Every generation has its ways of rebelling. The challenging Pluto in Scorpio square to Pluto in Leo (those who were born approximately 1939-1958) means that Baby Boomers-a huge swath of the population-find this generation especially troublesome and difficult."

Your parents may try to tell you what is in your best interests but if it doesn't feel right to you, then you will rebel but at the same time, you will try to find some common ground where both your best interests and theirs meet, but it will be on your terms, not theirs. In other words, you know your parents have good intentions but they also need to understand and respect your life choices, as these choices are continuously guiding you towards your life purpose.

If you are part of the Pluto in Scorpio generation and are unsure of your direction, ask yourself, "If there was no such thing as money, then what would I be doing with my life?" After having fun or traveling, you would eventually want to do something so try to figure out what brings you enjoyment in your life while helping humanity at the same time and the answer will come to you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great read. Thanks for posting. Do you have a link to this article?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah.. what a great read. Thanks.

M


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice I would agree that all people with dp must go thru it to expand there consciousness and become basically a super being who is extremely strong and to change the generational attachment wounds...


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fearless do you think it's possible to heal under the same roof as one though?


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

How would it be possible to heal from the person who caused you so much pain while living with them?


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I agree with that. I was living with my dad again after having been gone a couple years and it was incredibly tough, but I feel like it was meant to happens for me to really understand my life. I am still working on understanding, but living with friends now because I was always really depressed there. It hurt too much to have to deal with someone who was being nice after years and years if abuse, and he never apologized.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've gotten a lot better at objectivity, I think. I still have moments of intense emotions though, and always think everyone hates me or is judging me or that what I do is always wrong. Like the other day at work this guy old enough to be my dad was freaking out saying I stole a pizza for his table and I told him someone else ran the food and it's no big deal, chill out. And he came all the way to the back and said "you better watch who the fuck you're talking to girl". I froze and didn't know what to say and a little later asked if he was being serious and he was like "chill out, seriously!" Logically I know he's an old asshole but I still get overly upset and angry thinking about it. Everything is just so confusing. I also feel guilty for leaving my dads house.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

broken3309 said:


> Fearless do you think it's possible to heal under the same roof as one though?


I know I'm not fearless but no I don't think it's possible. You need to get away from toxic ppl if u are going heal otherwise ur gonna behave the exact same way around him even if u realize it of not.

Once u get stronger and build urself back up then u can be around the abuser, but I would recommend not living with them ever again


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

[quote name="Fearless" post="318185" timestamp="1389008029"]Please don't kill me, but IMO DP is very different from an attachment wound. Total misunderstanding. An attachment wound can be alcoholism, or workaholism, or any negative behaviour that is due to not getting (enough) love from parents, going through traumas which were never resolved, and instead of facing them and resolving them, people 1.) cause similar wounds to their children 2.) they "teach" similar behaviours to their children (if you get sad or frustrated, drink a beer, or if your wife is right and it frustrates you, beat her, etc..). But NONE OF IT IS intentional. They are the "not perfect" parents.

That works exactly the way you say, one generation or one child needs to face these problems, realize them, and change them. But DP is different.

It is not possible to "inherit" depersonalization from the abusive caregiver. I'll tell you why. IMO, and I state this firmly, chronic DP is the result of narcissistic abuse. And narcissists are psychopaths, which means *they are NOT wounded people. *Narcissism is not the result of not getting love from parents, not result of trauma, not result of parental neglect, not a direct result of anything that ever happened in the person's life. *It is the person itself. *

And depresonalization is only and only happening* to (higly) sensitive individuals *(sensitive is a positive word here). Now, if you understand what a narcissist is, you know that they are the POLAR OPPOSITE of being sensitive. They can not be harmed in any way, shape or form. You have never seen a narcissist being moved, being touched by a dramatic scene in a movie, or by seeing a hungry child or a crying woman. You have never ever seen them showing real empathy (I'm NOT talking about the seducing game they play). They don't listen to music, and usually they have a very fucked up taste in everything.

DP is the result of WOUNDS, and narcissists can NEVER BE WOUNDED. It is not possible.

BUT, of course, being DPd does not mean you can not give your children attachment wounds. But DP and that are totally different.

[/quote

I never said anything about that being the only thing that causes dp, dp is a spiritual evolution process designed to get us to evolve. Causes are different for everyone, not everyone grew up with narcissistic parents on here either. That may apply for you and me but not everyone..

And ur wrong about narcs not being wounded ppl, some in fact ARE.my dad is very wounded & full of shame. He may not be sensitive like me but he puts his shame onto other people so he can avoid it. His father was an abusive, controlling alcoholic and they were extremely poor. How cud my father not be wounded? There's a difference between psychopaths and narcissists.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Missjess, you are feeling good in your victim state. You are not interested in recovery, you are interested in theories that support your victim role. You don't need me for that, but you'll never get my approval either.
> 
> Just to let you know, NPDs been previously categorized as psychopaths. Fact. Today, psychopath is not an official diagnose, those are classified as personality disorders currently. If there is any difference between Ns and "psychopaths", then the N is clearly the worst kind of person, because they are usually intelligent and clearly know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


Get ur head out of ur own ass!! Seriously come on...I don't fuking want or need ur approval u moron!!!

U don't know everything about narcissists...I know my dad and yes he was abused too. Even tho they intentionally abuse does not mean they are not wounded no one is born "cold" and "hard" and u cannot speak for everyone's reason for getting dp as being narcissistic abuse. Grow the fuk up and stop being so fuking narrow minded!

U don't even know what the fuk a soul is u fuking ignorant asshole. I find it hard to believe that u are actually fully recovered urself coz ur a narrow minded fuking prick who needs to get off the site!

Good riddens


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

Saturn is the planet that actually keeps you in check with lessons. Pluto does things more one-off, then moves along to something else.

The background on it is Pluto was a Greek figure, considered the underworld guardian. This is similar to Jupiter who was considered the God of creation. Pluto rules the processes of power and how they are handled, for creation or destruction.

That being said, Pluto is in Capricorn which is presently sitting this way, until 2023 as you mention, is more important because we are seeing structures and government being changed out in the world today. Pluto doesn't do things for spite or just to destroy for destruction sake. We will see a lot of shifts and changes mostly just because they need to happen and it's just time a change.


----------

